
Why You Shouldn't Use Facebook - kevq
https://kevq.uk/why-you-shouldnt-use-facebook
======
generalpass
I stopped for other reasons.

Facebook doesn't respect the user.

I had a routine that every time I logged in I would go carefully through all
of the privacy settings. I observed that: these were revised on a very regular
basis; would always be default no privacy; every revision would reset
everything to default.

Facebook would reset the feed to popular from chronological even in the middle
of a session. When I read articles claiming facebook is spending billions on
developers and highly sophisticated analytics, I'm certain they see that I'm
manually resetting my feed to chronological several times during the same
session. My experience is that my behavior is indicative of some subset of
users.

Facebook would completely not show me posts from friends who rarely posted.
Who are they to decide whose posts I want to see? It was often that these
posts were more interesting than the food and puppy spam mindlessly upvoted.

I sandboxed facebook into IE because I'm not interested in having them track
me everywhere and I never used IE for anything.

Facebook assumes people don't manage relationships independently or in some
sort of grouping, e.g. college friends, motorcycle gang, co-workers from last
employer, etc. Not everyone actually wants to see all of my posts, and I don't
desire to see all of everyone's posts.

As soon as facebook started publicly embracing ideologies (of any sort), I
knew it was time to leave completely and I log in maybe once every few years
to grab a phone number, although I find LinkedIn is actually better for that,
so it's really been a long time since I last logged in. An organization
pretending to be a place for fostering relationships cannot also support
ideologies.

------
gothack
Couldn't agree more.

------
gohiso123
You missed the most important reason of all.... “It’s a huge waste of time and
all the cool people stopped using it forever ago”.

~~~
kevq
Hahaha great reason! :)

